# established problem worsening



## drsunitha (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,

follow up case of infertility.she is visiting from 3 months.now my physician notes it as established problem worsen.pt. really good and she is visiting only for her follow up.I can't justify it as worsen.when  enquired she says as she cannot see the case progressing ,states it as worsen.
All my learned friends help me.

thanks,
sunitha


----------



## Anita Johnson (Oct 9, 2011)

*worsening*

Perhaps she/he sees the problems as worsening because she has now been infertile for three additional months with no pregnancy. Just a thought.


----------



## Anita Johnson (Oct 9, 2011)

*worsening*

Perhaps she/he sees the problem as worsening because she has now been infertile for three additional months with no pregnancy. Just a thought.


----------



## drsunitha (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,

 Is not getting the desired result  means worsen condition.Iam not debating but this is my actual question.I stress on saying she has no compliants and stable.


sunitha


----------



## shirleyharris (Oct 10, 2011)

Think of it this way.  If your patient was diabetic and had been on medication for three months without improvement, is this worsening?  You might say, because there was no change for the worse it is not worsening.  Or you might look at the Management Options, and think- it is not established problem-stable, improving; so it is established problem- worsening.  Many auditors call uncontrolled DM, est-worsening.


----------

